# First time rooting



## Simmer1860 (Jan 6, 2012)

Can I root, just root, a Droid Charge running firmware 2.3.6. and build number .EP4?
If so, What CWM do I need to flash?
Where can find a New users guide?
Thanks


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to droid charge.

here's a guide for you.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4847-guide-new-users-guide-everything-how-to-root-rom-kernels-radios-cwm/


----------



## Simmer1860 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think It messed up. Nothing passed but the lastest version of CWM. Now it wont start up. only get a picture of a cellphone next to a computer and a symbol that looks like theres no connection btwn the two.


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

I ran into a similar issue when I first was playing with my droid charge no need to worry here a great step by step guide to get your phone going again, it also goes into detail of how to root your phone. One problem i had when starting out was I would leave my battery out while trying to flash CWM through odin to my phone, and it would fail just remember once your phone is in download mode put the battery back in.

Link to the site:

http://www.toms-world.org/android/


----------



## Simmer1860 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ztkryan. Than you so very much. So far you have saved my tushy. Nice an easy instructions and downloads. I dont think I will be trying this root thing again. To me it just doesnt sem worth it.


----------

